# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  WILD Vs DEILD

## Shwaleti

Why would someone choose to try WILD over DEILD?
It seems to me that they are almost the exact same thing but you lose less sleep through DEILD.
Can anyone shed some light on this?

----------


## FatBox

Well a DEILD requires you to wake up and not move or open your eyes, which is pretty hard. A WILD can still be performed after you've woken up and opened your eyes.

----------


## PercyLucid

DEILD is the way to go.  Specially if you chain a lucid into other one.  You can remind yourself to not move nor open your eyes.

With a mantra is very easy to remember to do it, yo do not even need an alarm   WILD is harder and requires loose of sleep.  DEILD had a 100% success rate for me and I got two of my major personal goals from DEILD.

You just need some decent recall for DEILD because you will chain two dreams, so you can't write the first dream down until you awake from your second (lucid) dream in the chain.

I even chained three dreams, triggering three lucids in a row.  The feelings for DEILD are awesome.  Its like an instant WILD without having to lay flat in bed for several several minutes.

BTW... you do not loose sleep with DEILD.  If you do not move nor open your eyes, sleep paralysis hits instantly, then vibrations and then back into the dream world.

----------

